# employment



## netty noo noo (Oct 15, 2009)

hi would any one now howi would go about running a small bar for someone else in spain as its something i think i would like to do however dont want to buy just in case its not for me i currently manage a bar in england advise pleese


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've put your post into the Spain forum as you'll probably get more replies here! Please have a good look around at the other posts and you'll get a feel for how things are employment wise over here. 

Jo xxx


----------



## netty noo noo (Oct 15, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've put your post into the Spain forum as you'll probably get more replies here! Please have a good look around at the other posts and you'll get a feel for how things are employment wise over here.
> 
> Jo xxx


cheers mate any help would be good


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think first of all you would need to be fluent in written and spoken Spanish to run a bar for anyone
Secondly, now isnt the best time to offer to run bars as most owners are having such a tough time that alot cant even afford to pay themselves, let alone have any staff at all.
Thirdly, there is mass unemployment in Spain which is currently running at 17% and rising, so you'd have some pretty stiff competition from enemployed bar managers already here.

I guess thats it, not really what you want to hear, but thats how it is for now.

However, you should come out and do some fact finding, have a look around, speak to bar owners and see what they feel about the market and the situation - you never know, you may strike lucky!!!! So you need to decide whereabouts you would like to be, Spain's a big place you know!!!

Jo xxx


----------

